# Changing of Behaviour



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

I got Hari-san (my cute hogie) for a while. He used to be a little afraid of strangers, but very lovely with ppl from my family, specially my boyfriend and I. But recently he changed dramatically, he as been acting in a very strange way, as if he doesn’t recognize me, don’t let me take him from his cage, and trys to hurt me all the time. I’m not sure why this is happening, some friends kid went to my house on the holydays, and they where afraid of him, so I need to let in locked in his cage for a longer time then he used to (usually right after I come back from work I let him play around my room).
Is it possible that he ‘got mad’ at me? 
My father says that maybe he is that way because my dog is on her fartil period, and my male dog is barking all around the house because of this, but I don’t know, nothing wakes Hari-san when he is asleep.
What do you think guys? I’m desperate! I love him so much, I don’t want hin to be that way. What should I do to change to the old Hari-san again?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How old is he? 

When you said you had to leave him in his cage longer, does that means you stopped handling him for a few days? If so for how long? 

Oh, and welcome to HHC!


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks ^^

No, I hold hin at least once a day... even when my friends kids were here, but not for a long time.

He is around 10 months now


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Could he be quilling...maybe :?:


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

MissC said:


> Could he be quilling...maybe :?:


All the time... he used to quill just while we were trying to take him out of the cage, but now... if i'm holding hin, he keeps quilling all the time. It let me so sad... it is getting me depressed.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Some hedgehogs (not all) will go through a quilling stage when they are 1 year old. Maybe he is a little older than you think and is quilling?

If he is quilling, upon close inspection you'll see new quills growing out of his skin, like growing hair. That might make him grumpy because it hurts. Keep handling him and hanging out with him, but avoid touching his back. 

You can give him an oatmeal bath to soothe his skin. Put some oatmeal inside a cloth and tie it with a rubber band, then let it soak in a few inches of warm water (test the water with your wrist to make sure it's not too hot.) Then you can pour some of the water on his back.


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

@susanaproenca

I see... I will check it right when I arive home today! Thanks for your help.

I will let you guys informed


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Keep spending time with Hari-San. Be very patient with him. When he's out with you, they like to have a place to hide under, it makes them feel safe. You can also give him little treats, like a bite of chicken.
Don't give up! Keep being patient & spending time with him & hopefully he will feel better.


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

Yesterday the first thing I checked when I got home was IF there where any new quills gowning out, and guess what? Yes there was.
I got relived to be honest, I was staring to think that I wasn’t a good owner… and maybe Hari-San could stay mad at me forever. I will give hin the oatmeal bath this weekend, how often should I give this bath and for how long?
But I got me curious, that maybe the guy who gave hin to me might have lied about his age, we told me he was 3 months old, and that was by 07.2010. So he was supposed to be 10 months old
Thanks for your help ppl ^^


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You can give him a bath every couple of weeks (hopefully he will be done quilling and won't need a second one.) 

You can also get flaxseed oil in capsules, and squeeze one capsule in the final rinse water. The flaxseed will help with the dry skin that comes with quilling.


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi guys,
as I said, I gave Hari San an oatmeal bath this weekend. I feel that he got a little bit better this weekend, he is stil vary nervous, but I feel he is getting better. 
I’m still worried about him, I’m going to try to spend as much time as I can with my baby, and pay attention to his behavior, a college of mine (that as a lot more experience whit hedgehogs than I) said that he could be getting sick by his diet, or maybe a too humid environment. Anyway… I will do my best to give my little Hari the best life as possible. I must admit that this freaks me out, but I would do anything to see my hogie happy again.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have no experience with quilling (if that's what this is) but I know from HHC posts that it can be stressful - esp for the 'parents'.

I'm bumping this so other quilling experts can help.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> What are you feeding him?


Just high quality cat food


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I wonder why your friend said he might be getting sick because of his diet. What kind of cat food?


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

I use the same as a use for my kitty, its the best quality one I found here in my country, Royal Canin.
I think this guy was tring to make me feel guilty TT-TT


----------

